# EVs & ComEd



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Chicago Tribune - yesterday: EVs & ComEd


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

There’s not much in IL that we can be proud of, but ComEd is definitely one of them. I’m on the hourly rate program. and have never paid more than $10 for a full charge (calculated going from 0-100%).


----------



## borijess3 (Jan 2, 2020)

I got my EV a couple of weeks ago. Still waiting for comed to switch me to hourly rate. Was on eligo electric.


----------

